# Topics > Entities > Scientific institutions >  Atsuo Takanishi Laboratory, Waseda University, Shinjuku, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Website - takanishi.mech.waseda.ac.jp

Professor - Atsuo Takanishi

Projects:

Four-limbed robot, quadruped robot

Bipedal Running Robot

Waseda Flutist Robot

KOBIAN, emotional humanoid robot

WABIAN-2R (WAseda BIpedal humANoid No.2 Refined), humanoid robot

----------


## Airicist

WABIAN-2RIII walks in place with new shank 

Published on May 30, 2013




> Waseda University's humanoid robot, WABIAN-2RIII, walks more like a human thanks to a newly-designed shank (lower leg) presented at ICRA 2013.

----------


## Airicist

2016 Rib-tickling robot: Tickling motion

Published on Oct 24, 2016

----------

